# s'agit il réellement de buée ?



## Gwenvael (20 Janvier 2008)

Hello tout le monde, j'ai acheté mon mac 20 pouce il y a de cela un peu plus d'un mois, et c'est seulement aujourd'hui que j'ai remarquer quelque chose qui pour ma part va devenir assez ennuyeu avec le temps.

J'avais déjà vu sur le net qu'il y avait chez certains utilisateurs des problêmes de buée, mais sans aucunes photos pour essayer de comprendre le phénomène.`

Alors voila, je ne sais pas si il s'agit de buée ou pas, mais l'importance de la zone touché m'ennui quand meme quelques peut. j'ai remarqué le soucis ordinateur allumé pour être sur qu'il ne s'agisait pas d'un simple halo j'ai éteint le mac et les traces étéait toujours présentes, 8 heures après toujours les meme traces.

Bref voici une photo (de très mauvaise qualité lol) en esperant qu'il y 'a une solution


----------



## anthoprotic (20 Janvier 2008)

Désolé, mais je ne vois pas la buée


----------



## mjpolo (20 Janvier 2008)

Des traînées en haut, ,c'est ça?


----------



## Gwenvael (20 Janvier 2008)

donc ca ne serait pas de la bué mais des trainés? ca me fait 6 trainés bien visible sur le haut de l'écran en effet


----------



## huexley (20 Janvier 2008)

Gwenvael a dit:


> donc ca ne serait pas de la bué mais des trainés? ca me fait 6 trainés bien visible sur le haut de l'écran en effet



>> SAV >> SAV >> SAV >> SAV 

la buée ressemble à ca


----------



## cameleone (20 Janvier 2008)

Salut !

Ton problème semble le même que celui évoqué par plusieurs possesseurs d'iMac Alu (dont moi) dans ce fil.


----------



## Gwenvael (20 Janvier 2008)

bah il est vrai que une fois l'ordinateur allumé ce n'est pas plus derangeant que ca, mais bon, esthétiquement je m'attendanti pour mon premier mac avoir quelques chose de super bien finit, et la c pas le cas du tout. J'espere que si je l'emmene en sav le probleme sera reglé et ne reapparaitrai pas dans un ou 2 mois


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> >> SAV >> SAV >> SAV >> SAV
> 
> la buée ressemble à ca



les traînées c'est pas de la buée, mais pour en avoir déjà démonté des imac alu, c'est plus un amalgame de poussière, pensez a nettoyer très souvent derrière vos bureaux


----------



## Gwenvael (20 Janvier 2008)

je doute fort que cela soit du juste a de la poussière, j'aurais remarqué des traces qui s'aggrandisse au fur et a mesure la elle sont apparu en une semaine et si il devait apparaitre que se soit de la poussiere alors il faudrais que l'on puisse demonté facilement cette fameuse vitre et je n'oserait meme pas le faire personellement


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2008)

j'ai précisé un amalgame de poussière et c'est très chiant a nettoyer


----------



## Alesc (20 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> les traînées c'est pas de la buée, mais pour en avoir déjà démonté des imac alu, c'est plus un amalgame de poussière, pensez a nettoyer très souvent derrière vos bureaux


Tu penses que ça pourrait être ça là :








C'est apparu il y a quelques jours sur le mien, et je ne voir vraiment pas ce que ça peut être...:mouais:


----------



## Easton (20 Janvier 2008)

Alors je t'esplique le probleme, les ecran des iMac ce sont de vrai eponge, regarde bien la trace correspond a ton fond d'ecran si tu n'a pas d'economiseur d'ecran, les pixel garde la couleur (le plus foncer soit le noir) donc tes trace disparaitron quand ton mac sera eteint, un conseil mes y un economiseur d'ecran noir avec un logo qui bouge comme celui de XP. et Sinon de la bué regardez bien vos mac il y en a partout, coller y une lampe dessu vous allez voir, c'est affolant mes ouf on voit rien quand l'ecran est allumé  bref ses imac sont un peu sheep ! j'esite enormement a le vendre et a me faire une config PC adapté a l'os de mac (illégal)


----------



## macarel (20 Janvier 2008)

c'est la première fois que j'entends parler des moutons dans un Mac , étonnant


----------



## Alesc (20 Janvier 2008)

Easton a dit:


> *Alors je t'esplique le probleme, les ecran des iMac ce sont de vrai eponge, regarde bien la trace correspond a ton fond d'ecran *si tu n'a pas d'economiseur d'ecran, les pixel garde la couleur (le plus foncer soit le noir) donc tes trace disparaitron quand ton mac sera eteint, un conseil mes y un economiseur d'ecran noir avec un logo qui bouge comme celui de XP. et Sinon de la bué regardez bien vos mac il y en a partout, coller y une lampe dessu vous allez voir, c'est affolant mes ouf on voit rien quand l'ecran est allumé  bref ses imac sont un peu sheep ! j'esite enormement a le vendre et a me faire une config PC adapté a l'os de mac (illégal)


:rateau: Euh non, je t'assure que ça n'a rien à voir avec ça, en tout cas pour mes traces.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2008)

J'ai ouï dire qu'il s'agit d'une ventilation obturée par un cache plastique oublié.

Le passage au SAV s'imposerait.


----------



## polyester (19 Juin 2008)

Super parcours santé pour mon Imac alu, je l'ai acheté en septembre 2007, en janvier probleme de buée (ou poussiere pour certains, peut m'importe le terme) départ en reparation service aprés vente de la fnac, je le recupere 1 mois plus tard !!!!!!  debut mars rebelote ça recommence, là je telephone direct à apple car le S.A.V de la fnac n'avait pas assuré, apple envoie mon mac du côté de marseille, l'attente est moins longue, mais on me signale que lors de la 1ere reparation l'ecran et la dalle ont été changés d'ailleurs suite à cette 1ere intervention le montage était de travers, plein de trace de doigts derriere l'ecran, pixell mort... enfin que du bonheur !!!! j'appelle le sav fnac pour raler (normal) réponse :  la fnac nous a choisi car nous sommes moins cher qu'ailleurs, donc la qualité des interventions est à l'echelle des tarifs !!!!!!!HALLUCINANT .... mais bien reel. Mois de mai hop ça recommence cette buée de m...e fait son come back je rappelle apple, on me propose à nouveau un voyage vers un 3ieme  nettoyage, je suis trés en colere et je demande un remplacement pur et simple de la machine aprés une longue attente telephonique le gars me propose d'amener mon imac à marseille où l'on me l'echangera, je bosse et je vis à la frontiere espagnole, marseille trop loin donc le même gars me propose montpellier OK je suis tout de même un peu dubitative quant à la facilité de cette proposition je rappelle apple et là changement total on me dit que ce n'est pas possible de le changer et qu'il va encore se faire simplement nettoyer (lors de la 2ieme intervention le reparateur de marseille m'avait bien dit que cette buée reviendrait)  Donc on recapitule mon mac va repartir pour la 3ieme fois en 8 mois Apple de son côté sous entend (avec grande condescendance) que j'ai menti quand j'ai affirmé qu'on m'avait proposé un changement de machine, c'est d'ailleurs cela qui me met dans cette rage, chez apple personne ne fait face à ses responsabilités, les intervenants sont polis et "comprehensifs" mais au bout du compte ils vous balladent completement je m'attendais à bien plus de serieux et d'attention de la part du sav d'apple, je suis aujourd'hui degoutée et surtout frustrée de ne pouvoir les gifler car cela m'aurait au moins soulagé !!!!! C'est le 4ieme mac que j'achete je n'aurai jamais imaginé avoir de tels problemes et surtout une telle incompetence de la part d'apple, je ne lacherai pas l'affaire j'ai decidé de les harceler sans cesse jusqu'à ce qu'ils avouent enfin que leur Imac alu est une grosse daube !!!!
Pour info mon mac est dans une piece qui fait office de bureau, pas d'humidité, aspirateur trés souvent, chauffé en hiver, pas d'exposition au soleil, et on ne fume pas... Je ne sais pas trop encore ce que je vais faire mais la guerre est declarée !!!! Ah on pourrait soumettre l'idée que les Imac alu soient vendus avec un kit de nettoyage interne genre ventouse produit et chiffon ça eviterai des voyages inutiles


----------



## huexley (19 Juin 2008)

polyester a dit:


> Ah on pourrait soumettre l'idée que les Imac alu soient vendus avec un kit de nettoyage interne genre ventouse produit et chiffon ça eviterai des voyages inutiles



En fait les techniciens qui réparent les Macs doivent avoir un kit spécial vendu par Apple. Mais il faut croire que tous ne sont pas très consciencieux. Pour avoir réparé quantité de iMac Alu, on doit a chaque fois se taper le nettoyage de la dalle. Et malgré les gants blancs et bordel antistatique, c'est un vrai cauchemar à nettoyer


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2008)

je confirme que le technicien qui est venu chez moi pour nettoyer les traces derrière la vitre de mon imac 24" était équipé de ventouses  et d'un rouleau + un genre de papier collant sur lequel il frottait le rouleau avant de le passer sur le verre pour enlever les poussières (genre rouleau à vêtement) et malgré tout le soin apporté (j'y étais) il reste maintenant des poussières derrière la vitre (qui se sont déposées entre la fin du nettoyage et la remise en place du "carreau")... qu'on ne peut pas ôter sans faire sauter la garantie me semble t-il...


----------



## polyester (19 Juin 2008)

C'est pour ça que je veux un "kit nettoyage" savez vous comment s'en procurer un j'en ai marre de devoir renvoyer chaque fois mon mac autant que je me debrouille toute seule !!! 
En attendant je pensais (bien naïvement) qu'apple aurait un peu plus de consideration vis à vis de sa clientele, faudra que je revise ma façon de penser mais il faut savoir que ce n'est pas parce qu'on met le prix dans une machine que le SAV en sera serieux, en tous les cas je suis pas prete à racheter un 5ieme mac je suis vraiment degoutée d'apple et de leur façons malhonnete de fonctionner, leur probleme de buée est recurent je sais que je ne suis pas toute seule à être en colere, il faut que ceux qui possedent  un Imac alu et qui ont ce soucis le  fasse savoir partout  ça evitera au moins  aux autres d'acheter une grosse  m...e


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2008)

polyester a dit:


> un peu plus de consideration ... vraiment degoutée d'apple et de leur façons malhonnete de fonctionner, leur probleme de buée est recurent ...une grosse m...e


 
hé bé, y'a d' l'ambiance ici

le problème est arrivé, il a été reconnu et un retour au sav est prévu

un défaut de fabriquation, ça arrive, à tout le monde, non ? 

je ne vois ni malhonnêteté, ni problème récurent, ni grosse merde....

un peu de retenue, que diable....... , c'est in forum d'aide ici, pas un crachoir...


----------



## polyester (19 Juin 2008)

Arlequin tu trouves que le probleme est resolu ??? 3ieme retour au sav pour la même chose, en sachant (dixit technicien) que cela va revenir, mon mac est un outil professionnel, je bosse dans le tourisme et toute mes reservations se font par mon site internet chaque jour sans ma becane represente pour moi un manque à gagner surtout en cette periode, qu'il y ait un defaut de fabrication à la base pas de probleme bien sur que cela peut arriver mais qu'on ne fasse pas amende honorable devant ses responsabilités ça me derange particulierement, et que le sav me fasse des promesses non tenues me semble plus qu'irrespectueux vis à vis du client que je suis. Quand tu commets une faute où que tu fais une erreur ne trouves tu pas normal d'en assumer les consequences, moi je vois les choses comme ça "faute avouée à moitié pardonnée" en attendant apple n'assume rien du tout et j'en suis la 1ere desolée car j'étais trés attachée à la pomme et depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2008)

oui j'ai bien compris

mais là ton problème, le seul à mon sens, est le manque de sérieux du service technique ! 

Qu'attends tu ? que Steve Jobs débarque pour botter les fesses du SAV ? 

Sérieusement: oui tu es visiblement "victime" d'un manque de professionalisme, change de SAV ! demande le remplacement de la machine ! 

(et puis tu parles du sérieux d'apple non ? alors que c'est le sav de la fnac qui te poses problème... j'ai pas tout suivi là....et très franchement ton post initial n'est pas très agréable à lire.... bref)

Mais si tu as autant de tact dans ta relation commerciale avec eux que dans ta manière de venir crier ici.... j'émets des doutes sur le résultat final.... et je te dis cela sans aucune animosité !

Je suis faché avec mon vendeur apple qui s'est payé ma tronche, j'ai obtenu gain de cause, et depuis je vais voir ailleurs, point barre

à +


----------



## polyester (19 Juin 2008)

Relis ma 1ere intervention aprés mecontentement du sav de la fnac je suis (depuis mars) en relation avec "le sav apple direct" ce sont eux qui m'ont proposé l'echange de becane au départ (debut juin) et maintenant ils me disent que j'ai revé que l'on a pas pu me faire une telle proposition tu trouves ça honnete ? effectivement t'as pas tout suivi, et je crois qu'aprés 6 mois de probleme, je ne sais plus combien de contact telephonique, et 3 interventions pour le même probleme on peut se permettre de "manquer de tact"


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2008)

oh tu sais, moi ce que j'en penses, tu dois probablement t'en foutre non ? 

ça changerait quoi de toute manière, hein ? 

qu'attends tu de ce forum ? qu'attends tu de ces membres ? 

que l'on relaye ton info: l'imac alu c'est de la merde ? 

que l'on te plaigne ? 

tu t'énerves, tu "cries", tu râles, ok, c'est bon on a pigé là... mais en attendant ça ne fait rien avancer du tout....

sur ce ..... ciao

ps: ah oui, et pas la peine de sortir le couplet "voilà dès qu'on attaque apple, les afficionados élitistes de la pomme se la pètent machin tout ça.....", c'est déjà bu....

ps bis: y'a un fil "réagissez" pour les coups de gueule


----------



## polyester (19 Juin 2008)

J'attends rien je raconte juste une mesaventure c'est tout, l'achat d'un nouveau mac represente pour moi (et sans doute pour d'autres) un cout et je trouve normal de prevenir que cette machine a un probleme ( à moins que le forum soit fait pour du positif exclusivement)  j'ai choisi ce post car il parlait de la buée vraiment désolée si je me suis trompée d'emplacement de discussion, ( j'ai pas l'habitude) maintenant effectivement s'il y a un point sur lequel nous sommes d'accord c'est que je me fous de ce que tu penses et que tu n'as pas à juger mon caractere


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2008)

hé bé, comme début sur MacG, chapeau bas ! :modo:

merci de cette merveilleuse et intéressante prise de position....

bon vent...


----------



## hotblood (19 Juin 2008)

polyester t'auras pas de points disco


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2008)

les forums sont un espace d'aide pas un lieu pour raller, merci de rester dans le sujet :modo:


----------



## polyester (19 Juin 2008)

Autant pour moi je ne savais pas que ce forum etait uniquement reservé à l'aide et à l'eloge d'apple vous m'en voyez désolée, afin d'eviter toute confusion ce serait bien de le preciser dés le depart.


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2008)

polyester a dit:


> Autant pour moi je ne savais pas que ce forum etait uniquement reservé à l'aide et à l'eloge d'apple vous m'en voyez désolée, afin d'eviter toute confusion ce serait bien de le preciser dés le depart.





> Mac de bureau (xx visiteur(s))
> iMac, Mac Pro, Mac mini, Power Mac et eMac : forum d'aide et de discussions.



  on essais d'être constructif aussi


----------



## PO_ (19 Juin 2008)

*Polyester*je comprends personnellement tout à fait ta grogne, notamment vis à vis de l'incohérence de Apple en direct. 

Par contre, je pense à une chose, est-ce que par hasard tu fumerais lorsque tu travailles en face de ton Mac ?

Moi, c'est le cas, et je peux te dire que la grille de façade de mon G5 et bientôt celle de mon Mac Pro est marqueé, lorsque je la nettoie, et vu la couleur, ce n'est pas seulement de la poussière aspirée par le système de ventilation .


----------



## polyester (19 Juin 2008)

Non personne fume c'est hyper clean, piece reservée à mon mac !


----------



## Meitek (19 Juin 2008)

avec tout sa moi j'hesite vraiment a me le prendre ^^ vu tout les problemes qu'il y a avec la dalle


----------



## polyester (19 Juin 2008)

Pour info pas eu echo de tels probleme avec le 24 pouces perso je le trouvais trop gros je regrette Mais info à verifier....


----------



## PoM (20 Juin 2008)

Et pourquoi ne pas enlever la dalle de verre et ne pas la remettre??? Est-ce que ça ne résoudrait pas quelques "problèmes"? Est-ce mauvais pour le Mac?


----------



## polyester (20 Juin 2008)

Je dois (comme tous les jours en ce moment) appeler apple je vais leur poser la question mais je pense que la qualité de l'image et la luminosité sont dues à cette partie verre.


----------



## MagicLudovic (20 Juin 2008)

polyester a dit:


> mon mac est un outil professionnel, je bosse dans le tourisme et toute mes reservations se font par mon site internet chaque jour sans ma becane represente pour moi un manque à gagner surtout en cette periode



Si tu utilise ton ordinateur professionnellement, tu aurais peut être due acheter un PC avec un contrat béton ( remplacement machine en moins de 24H etc ... ) car je ne sais pas si Apple offre ce genre de service aux entreprises ... 
Il ne faut pas jouer avec ça si on est pro ! 

J'espère que tu arriveras tout de même a résoudre ton problème ...

Ludo.


----------



## samoussa (20 Juin 2008)

MagicLudovic a dit:


> Il ne faut pas jouer avec ça si on est pro !
> Ludo.



Heu...combien de pros "jouent" avec des macs ?


----------



## MagicLudovic (20 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas .
Mais existe-t-il des contrats maintenance spécifique Professionnels chez Apple ?

Ludo.


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

MagicLudovic a dit:


> Je ne sais pas .
> Mais existe-t-il des contrats maintenance spécifique Professionnels chez Apple ?
> 
> Ludo.



les gros revendeur le font


----------



## polyester (20 Juin 2008)

Je suis pas une "big entreprise" !!! des contrats pros ça doit exister pour du lourd, par contre j'aime apple son systeme est un outil fabuleux, je n'ai pas le desir de changer pour pc, ce qui me perturbe le plus c'est qu'apple n'ait pas la franchise de reconnaitre son erreur En tous les cas merci à ceux qui comprennent ma colere


----------



## polyester (24 Juin 2008)

Juste pour info :SVM MAC juillet/aout 2008 p40 paragraphes "reflet" & "accés limité"et aprés ça certains se permettrons de critiquer lorsque j'emploie le terme : "probleme recurent" !!!!!!
sans commentaires


----------



## kinon (26 Juin 2008)

polyester a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je veux un "kit nettoyage" savez vous comment s'en procurer un j'en ai marre de devoir renvoyer chaque fois mon mac autant que je me debrouille toute seule !!!
> En attendant je pensais (bien naïvement) qu'apple aurait un peu plus de consideration vis à vis de sa clientele, faudra que je revise ma façon de penser mais il faut savoir que ce n'est pas parce qu'on met le prix dans une machine que le SAV en sera serieux, en tous les cas je suis pas prete à racheter un 5ieme mac je suis vraiment degoutée d'apple et de leur façons malhonnete de fonctionner, leur probleme de buée est recurent je sais que je ne suis pas toute seule à être en colere, il faut que ceux qui possedent  un Imac alu et qui ont ce soucis le  fasse savoir partout  ça evitera au moins  aux autres d'acheter une grosse  m...e


Vois mon post ici
pour enlever la vitre et nettoyer.
ouverture tres facile
Apres c'est une question d'organisation et de soin pour une elimination plus ou moins complète des poussières.
Mais les accumulations et les traces grasses auront disparues. et comme c'est facile à faire on n'hésitera pas à le refaire de temps en temps.
Mais chacun procede comme il veut

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/taches-sur-ecran-imac-alu-24-a-201622-14.html


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2008)

kinon a dit:


> Vois mon post ici
> pour enlever la vitre et nettoyer.
> ouverture tres facile
> Apres c'est une question d'organisation et de soin pour une elimination plus ou moins complète des poussières.
> ...



Petite astuce Lorsque vous enlevez la vitre, laissez le iMac sur sont pied et incliné au maximum pour que la poussiere qui tombe n'aille pas sur l'écran, ca fait ca de boulot en moins ;-)


----------



## kinon (26 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Petite astuce Lorsque vous enlevez la vitre, laissez le iMac sur sont pied et incliné au maximum pour que la poussiere qui tombe n'aille pas sur l'écran, ca fait ca de boulot en moins ;-)



tu veux dire pas incliné du tout (vertical) je suppose


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2008)

kinon a dit:


> tu veux dire pas incliné du tout (vertical) je suppose



Ca dépend du sens de l'inclinaison  , disont le haut le plus tiré vers soit possible


----------



## kinon (26 Juin 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Ca dépend du sens de l'inclinaison  , disont le haut le plus tiré vers soit possible



ok incliné vers l'avant. C'est logique!


----------



## polyester (26 Juin 2008)

Un grand merci à vous 2 pour les conseils, mon mac est reparti pour un nouveau nettoyage ou changement total de l'ecran (dixit apple) par contre j'ai la confirmation que si ce probleme reviens une 4ieme fois apple me changera carrement mon Imac, il aura fallu que je m'enerve vraiment pour obtenir gain de cause c'est tout de même navrant d'être obligé d'en arriver là pour être entendu......


----------



## huexley (26 Juin 2008)

polyester a dit:


> Un grand merci à vous 2 pour les conseils, mon mac est reparti pour un nouveau nettoyage ou changement total de l'ecran (dixit apple) par contre j'ai la confirmation que si ce probleme reviens une 4ieme fois apple me changera carrement mon Imac, il aura fallu que je m'enerve vraiment pour obtenir gain de cause c'est tout de même navrant d'être obligé d'en arriver là pour être entendu......



Te reste plus qu'a te mettre a fumer pour accélérer le changement


----------



## polyester (26 Juin 2008)

Merci pour l'idée !!


----------



## spirale25 (1 Septembre 2010)

[/COLOR]bonjour a tous j ai eu le probleme de buee sur mon imac !!!! apres quelques recherches sur les forums je suis tombé sur une personne qui disait pouvoir enlevé la vitre qui est a l origine des traces de buee qui son sur l écran !!! cette personne disait de prendre une ventouse pour déboucher les wc ou les éviers et de la posé sur la vitre et tirer doucement et celle ci vient toute seule!!! sur le coup j étais un peut septique de faire ça sur mon mac a 1200e mais en faite cette vitre est juste maintenue avec des aimants et une fois enlevée et ben il reste plus que a la nettoyer avec chiffon spécial et produit qui va bien!!! voila je remercie cette personne qui m a fait économiser 45e le prix du nettoyage de vitre dans un SAV mac!!! c est des ******** quand meme!!! je vous rassure la vitre se remet nikel avec les aimants tout se remboite impécable!!! voila en espérant que cette solution depanne bien des gens comme moi qui pensent avoir de la buée dans l écran car apres avoir retiré la vitre il se trouve que ce n était meme pas de la buée juste sale!!


----------



## DouceProp' (28 Février 2011)

Déterrage de topic mais le problème est toujours d'actualité.

J'ai un iMac 24 pouces acheté en janvier 2008. J'ai remarqué il y'a peu de temps ces fameuses « traces » sur l'écran, derrière la vitre apparemment...

Pas facile à prendre en photo avec la vitre qui brille, mais je vous montre quand même :







Sur la photo suivante, j'ai un peu abusé avec les niveaux dans Photoshop pour qu'on voit mieux les traces :






D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce serait juste de la poussière entre la dalle en verre et l'écran LCD ?

Le post de Spirale25 explique qu'on peut enlever la vitre de l'iMac avec une ventouse, nettoyer et remettre la vitre... C'est vraiment jouable ? Ou mieux vaut filer son iMac à des gens qui ont l'habitude ?

... Parce que j'suis pas l'genre de mec qui a une ventouse...


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

utilise n'importe quelle ventouse de fixation que tu trouves à 2e au Monop' pour retirer la vitre, c'est assez simple à faire : colle la ventouse sur la vitre puis tire un peu coup sec.

La vitre est bien solide donc pas d'inquiétude mais ne joue pas les gros bras  
Prévois une nappe ou une serviette sur laquelle tu poseras la vitre une fois retirée.

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## DouceProp' (28 Février 2011)

Alors je vais essayer... Je vous raconterai.

Merci méchant homme singe !


----------



## jaguymac (3 Mars 2011)

Keuspar a dit:


> Alors je vais essayer... Je vous raconterai.
> 
> Merci méchant homme singe !



Alors des nouvelles ?


----------



## meth13 (3 Mars 2011)

lors de mon changement de disque dur j en ai profité pour nettoyer la dalle et la vitre et au moment du remontage j ai nettoyé a nouveau et bloqué le tube de mon aspi a coté de l écran afin de capter les poussieres volantes qui voudraient s incruster au moment ou je reposais la vitre et voila c est nickel et pas dure du tout


----------



## Ramonette (23 Janvier 2012)

Ouais mon pote a eu la même chose sur mon mac mais apparemment c'était à cause du soleil car l'ordi était dans son appartement positionné vers la fenêtre et les rayons tapaient dessus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2012)

Perso, je fume (beaucoup !) devant mon iMac ... et les fameuses traces reviennent régulièrement - uniquement visibles lorsque l'iMac est éteint heureusement !
Résultat : tous les 3 mois, enlèvement de la "vitre" avec deux ventouses à 0,50 Euros/pièce et nettoyage avec un spray pour lunettes ... ça fonctionne nickel et la vitre s'enlève très facilement !


----------



## Ramonette (24 Janvier 2012)

ben je n'y aurais jamais pensé. Tu veux dire que tu nettoies comme ca:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cHMHzq5E5I

J'avoue que je n'aurais jamais osé le faire. Trop peur de casser quelque chose.


----------

